# My First Baby Backs



## ScottyDaQ (Jul 23, 2006)

Welcome back, good luck and don't forget the pics!


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Jul 23, 2006)

Welcome back Mike!

What were you doing in Korea?  Are you in the military?

Good luck on the baby backs!


----------



## wittdog (Jul 23, 2006)

Welcome back Mike that sounds like a fine homecoming.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Jul 23, 2006)

Ahh, so you're on of the guys that write those TM's and FM's.  Got to say I read my fair share of those when I was in the Army!  

Do you work at Wright-Patterson AFB?


----------



## PantherTailgater (Jul 23, 2006)

Welcome Home!  Traveling outside the US always gives me a greater appreciation for how lucky we are here in the homeland.


"GET IN MY BELLY!!!!"   =D> 

Enjoy the BB's.


----------



## john pen (Jul 23, 2006)

Welcome back mike..did my first bb's yestarday..they were actually a better deal then spares at Sam's club...I gotta say I wasn't thrilled with them and have had better luck with spares..Ill try them again though...


----------



## Cliff H. (Jul 23, 2006)

Welcome back.  Are you using one of the many variations 4321?


----------



## Cliff H. (Jul 23, 2006)

That method works good


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 23, 2006)

Any pics yet Mike 8-[


----------



## Finney (Jul 23, 2006)

That a Stump's?


----------



## Finney (Jul 23, 2006)

Big Mike said:
			
		

> Yea, it is the GF 223.
> 
> 
> Mike


Lucky b@st@rd.  I seemed to recall that you bought one.  I've got to get on that. 8-[


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 23, 2006)

Mike those look great =P~  =P~ 
 =D>


----------



## BigGQ (Jul 23, 2006)

nice looking ribs!  :!:  :!:


----------



## Cliff H. (Jul 23, 2006)

Looks like your method worked pretty good


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2006)

Let's eat !!


----------



## cleglue (Jul 23, 2006)

VERY nice looking ribs.  I love ribs!


----------



## Finney (Jul 23, 2006)

Big Mike said:
			
		

> Here is the finished product.  They taste pretty darn good.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All I can say is....................... "Holy crap"!!!!  Those ribs look great.


----------



## chris1237 (Jul 23, 2006)

Those ribs look great mike =P~  =P~  =D>


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jul 24, 2006)

Good looking bones ! =D>  =D>  =D>


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jul 24, 2006)

=D>  =D>  =D> 

Very nice!


----------



## wittdog (Jul 24, 2006)

Now that's what I'm talking about looks good. =P~


----------



## SteerCrazy (Jul 24, 2006)

welcome home! good lookin baby backs


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jul 24, 2006)

Great looking ribs there amigo.  =P~


----------

